# PH question



## jeneje (Sep 2, 2012)

After our spent solutions are neutralized by adding soda ash and lye to bring the ph up to around 12 can it be stored in 55gallon plastic barrels without worry of a chemical reaction. The reason i ask is i was thinking of using it as a weed killer.
Ken


----------



## 4metals (Sep 2, 2012)

The problem is that the waste is extremely salty because the lye (NaOH) and the Hydrochloric react to form water and salt. (NaCl) 

The salt may do long term damage to soil (I seem to remember in the history books some guy named Sherman did that in his march to the sea to destroy farmland.) Killing weeds so other things can grow may require a different approach.

At a pH of 12 it can be stored in drums but anything that alkaline is considered a hazardous waste due to its corrosivity so if you're only storing it (and not using to ruin your soil) you should lower the pH. 

Also to drop your base metals a pH of 10 is enough, as you go higher some metals tend to redissolve, like zinc.


----------



## butcher (Sep 2, 2012)

Weed killers are cheap,

Dumping toxic waste can cost you everything!

Treat your waste as waste.

Go buy some cheap weed killer or get a tool to cut the weeds,

This could save you a lot.

Salt will ruin soil.
The toxic material in your waste could ruin yours or everybody's water in the area where you live.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2012)

butcher said:


> Weed killers are cheap,
> 
> Dumping toxic waste can cost you everything!
> 
> ...


That could not have been said any better.

*[Update]* I thought about this.... what would you do if a catastrophe happened and all you can do is live off of your land with the seeds that you already have? You won't be planting any food that can be eaten. 
Kevin


----------



## jeneje (Sep 3, 2012)

All good points, but i am going to use it for weed control, where i am using it - i dont every want anything growing back there. Thanks for your advice and concern 
Ken


----------



## butcher (Sep 7, 2012)

The metals in this waste can leach into the water table (in water underground), yes you may kill weeds, but you may also harm people who drink that water from your waste. please reconsider.

Also saying something like this here on the forum, you could have a visit from some authority who read this.
Or if you ever did have a visit from them, they could read what you wrote here, and use that against you, it is much better to treat your waste properly, and eliminate any problems for you or others, those weeds are really not worth it.

When the authority's came to my house, it helped that I could show them I knew how to treat my waste for safe disposal, and was doing it, also I do not have to worry that I could be polluting the water we drink.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 7, 2012)

jeneje said:


> All good points, but i am going to use it for weed control, where i am using it - i dont every want anything growing back there. Thanks for your advice and concern
> Ken


It's likely a long shot, but if you were found in violation of illegally disposing hazardous waste materials, it's entirely possible you could bankrupt yourself, and you might find yourself fortunate if you were not sentenced to a long prison term. I'm not suggesting that would be the outcome, but it is one of the options at the disposal of those who can, and likely will, prosecute. 

I'd suggest you give thought to your decision, and, if all else fails and you insist on having your way, don't make it known publicly. Put our ego in neutral and consider that folks, here, are trying to keep you from facing what could be a life changing event. That is likely to be the case if authorities determine you are waving a red flag in their faces----making a public statement that you will use toxic waste to control weeds. 

A short story. 

A friend of mine, in Utah, runs a machine shop. He had been disposing of his coolant by dumping it on the ground, in the hopes of controlling weeds. At the time, his shop was located well away from housing developments (that is no longer the case, as the entire Salt Lake Valley is now covered with housing). When cell phones were coming of age, he was contacted by one of the providers, seeking permission to set a tower on his land. He was quite excited at the prospects of receiving what, to him, would be free money, as the land was idle, and not needed for his operation. 

Prior to signing any contracts, the entity in question did a survey of the property. Because of the dumped solution, the soil was contaminated, so they, reluctantly, withdrew their offer. They did not want to be held responsible in any way, for the contaminated soil, as should cleanup become mandatory, the cost would have been prohibitive. 

Give that some thought before you insist on disposing as you proposed. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 7, 2012)

An interesting document on treatment of heavy metal solutions:

Heavy Metal Removal

Steve


----------



## jeneje (Sep 7, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > All good points, but i am going to use it for weed control, where i am using it - i dont every want anything growing back there. Thanks for your advice and concern
> ...


Harold again you guys are right, I'm not going to use it for weed killer, but i have to find a place that can handle it. I have been searching but with no luck in my area close.
Thanks for the input.
Ken


----------



## Geo (Sep 7, 2012)

not sure about where you live, but here, the county landfill accepts chemicals twice a month for free if you live in the county and its under a certain weight.

if its solution, evaporate to a solid. handle the solids with care and do not touch with your bare hands or breathe dust from it. place the solids in an old paint can and dispose of at the chemical drop at the landfill.


----------

